# Adjustable Shocks



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently installed Viking shocks on the rear to my 66 Lemans and they work great. I love them. I just got the QA1 single adjustable for the front but they wont fit thru the hole at bottom of the control arm. Any body had this issue or may I need to grind some of the inner section to fit the cylinder. Anybody?


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey there. I put QA1 coilovers all the way around on my 66. The improvement in ride quality is unbelievable. I'm sure the Vikings are similar. As far as the front shocks go, they actually sit on top of the stock mounting holes in the lower control arms as opposed to going up through the bottom as stock shocks would mount. Not my car but like this...


----------

